# Need opinions on Honeymoon trip



## jgraeff (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

i am getting married on April 18th, and its coming up soon.

I think we have decided on NYC, however we are not 100% sure. 

if anyone can recommend hotels for NYC and things to do etc would be great. We want to have a great time but we can also only afford so much.


I am open to other suggestions as well, must be within the US and somewhat affordable. 

Were leaving out of Tampa fl. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2015)

Other places to consider are New Orleans, Carmel/ Monterray and Napa/ Sonoma (Montreal would be good, but outside US)


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 15, 2015)

Was gonna say Hawaii, but you have your own beaches and you mentioned 'affordable'....

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 15, 2015)

It mostly depends on what you guys want to do. NYC is a great city and if you go you have to catch a play. Hotels aren't cheap but if you do some homework you will be able to find some deals. Keep in mind that it can still be pretty chilly here in April, especially coming from FL. What about going to AZ? Sedona is really nice and you could run up to the Grand Canyon for a daytrip.

What about going to Costa Rica?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 15, 2015)

Disney!!!!
Just kidding, that would be disturbing.
New Orleans or Charleston, SC would be great.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 16, 2015)

You may want to consider Vacation Rental by Owner (VRBO) for a place to stay. Hotels can be expensive in NYC. I'd also check the Bed Bug registry for whatever place you stay in NYC.

With that said, I like the suggestions of Charleston and Carmel/Monterey. 

k.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 16, 2015)

fantastic news!! congratulations first and foremost!!

Thailand a possibility?


----------



## Fran Rendina (Mar 16, 2015)

What about Boston, great place to visit, food is great lots of parks , lots to do and see


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 16, 2015)

Fran Rendina said:


> What about Boston, great place to visit, food is great lots of parks , lots to do and see



Not in April, you guys will still be covered in snow. :cold:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm going to second the fact NYC is way expensive. A $300 a night hotel is a flea bag $50.00 flop house in most of the country. Lots of museums that don't cost too much to get in. If you are a walker, Central Park is a must. And then there is Korin but that will cost you!  All depends on what you are looking to do.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 20, 2015)

whatever you do make sure you do not stay at the hotel carter in manhattan....had a body under the bed for like ten years !

im form longisland, a very short drive from the city, have you ever considered staying on the island it is way cheaper.. shoot me a pm if you need some hotels there


----------



## pleue (Mar 20, 2015)

Ever thought about Puerto Rico? Might satisfy the inside the U.S. technically as I don't believe you need a passport to go. Culebra, vieques, parts of San juan, you could put together quite a cool trip.


----------



## strumke (Mar 20, 2015)

2nd for Costa Rica. Tons of stuff to do, great food, crappy beer


----------



## USC 2012 (Mar 21, 2015)

Going from Florida, snow may be fun...


----------



## PushCut (Mar 22, 2015)

petefromNY said:


> whatever you do make sure you do not stay at the hotel carter in manhattan....had a body under the bed for like ten years !
> 
> You don't really believe that, do you?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't think the beer in Costa Rica was that bad but about any cold beverage is a hit with me in a tropical country.


----------



## lokbot (Mar 23, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> fantastic news!! congratulations first and foremost!!
> 
> Thailand a possibility?



I second this. I'm getting married august first and we're gonna postpone our honeymoon until December. We're going to spend 3 weeks traveling all over Thailand.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 24, 2015)

Thailand is good. Just got back from there last week. Spent around 10 days in Chiang Mai going through cooking schools and exploring public markets.


----------

